# 8VSB NOT included with $199 Dish 6000? May be $149 NOW! Some are getting the 8VSB!



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

per the CSR I just talked to. He also stated that these can not be ordered thru DISH until 09/16/03.
When I asked whether the 8VSB module was included for the $199 he pulled out a sheet and read it to me..."model 6000 for $199 which includes 8PSK but does not include 8VSB. This can be purchased seperately for $149"

anyone able to refute this info? Sorta casts a shadow on the deal now that it is $348, but in my case probably still worth it as a stop-gap for a possible 921 purchase by next summer.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Doesn't make sense? For $50 more you can get the 811.

Would only make sense for someone who has no desire to do OTA.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, no point in getting the model 6000 receiver now. We can only hope there will be a special deal on the 811 receiver come Nov 1. Thanks for checking this out EvanS.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys, consider the source - most CSRs don't even know about this deal yet. I've made some inquiries to the correct people at Dish, and will post the responses when I get them.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, consider the source - most CSRs don't even know about this deal yet. I've made some inquiries to the correct people at Dish, and will post the responses when I get them.


I would normally agree, but since it was stated that the CSR pulled out a piece of paper, that gives me a stronger feeling that the CSR was informed on this situation. But we will see. Still plenty of time until the 16th.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, consider the source - most CSRs don't even know about this deal yet. I've made some inquiries to the correct people at Dish, and will post the responses when I get them.


I sure hope you get good news Mark. True @ $348 for OTA-capable the 6000 makes no sense. And these pretty much HAVE to be refurbs, don't they?

Anyway I read a different post (yours I think Mark) about reviewing the Chat to see what was said. I also remember 8VSB being mentioned but am not quite sure that it was specifically mentioned as INLCUDED. Seems to me it very well could have been mentioned in passing...more like "it can be done".

Too bad I erased my recorded chat...as if the chat details are enforcable anyway :nono:

Please let us know Mark...this is a BIG deal


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I know. I still do have the chat recorded, and Charlie did say that the 6000 deal would include the module to receive terrestrial HD signals (OTA). But, last month he said that the 811 would be $299 as well...and we have all seen how far that went. I'll pass along the reply as soon as I get it.

EvanS, I hope you don't mind but I'm going to edit the title of your thread here to add a question mark to it. We don't yet know one way or the other.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

maybe there needs to be a 3rd DISH Chat - called The Here's Some Actual Information You Can Use Chat

:lol:


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Well Charlie himself has been a notoriously bad source 

I remember there being a graphic but I dont recall it being clear as to what modules come with it, if any.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I do not remember seeing the 8VSB card mantioned on the graphic...only the 8PSK card. The 8vsb card is still optional. The 8psk card is not. All "new" 6000s are now the 6000u that include the card.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

They just need a stat guy like on Pardon the Interruption to come on in the last minute and fix all the wrong info.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, consider the source - most CSRs don't even know about this deal yet.


Mark, I would agree with you BUT ever since Charlie made the statement in 2000 about the DishPlayer "PTV special $99 deal" being a "lifetime offer" (then latter reduced to 3 years by the marketing department because, as I was told, "Charlie said that in error") I take, with a grain of salt, what Chariie says about "special deals" on the Charlie Chats. They OUGHT to make him read the information from a piece of paper that all department are aware of, and agree on. Charlie IS in charge but there is just too much going on for him to be aware of all the DETAILS unless he has them in front of him on a sheet of paper.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok, I went back and checked the chat I still had on PVR.

Charlie started off describing the 6000 in general (with a picture and the MSRP $499 on the screen), before the deal was discussed. He said that the 6000 "had the module" that allows you to receive over the air HD. But he was describing it in the context of what its capabilities are I believe.

Then they went into describe the deal, and the graphic and the discussion did not appear to say anything about EITHER module. I would assume it would at least have the 8PSK even though they didnt specifically state that or say that it was a 6000u.

Charlie did state that it was a great deal in that some OTA receivers alone are around/over the MSRP of the 6000. So he was comparing the two deals but I dont know if he was thinking that he was really comparing equal capabilities (8VSB included).

So the chat was not conclusive one way or the other. I would NOT infer that Charlie said it was included. I think that would be taken out of context.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

dmodemd said:


> ...So the chat was not conclusive one way or the other. I would NOT infer that Charlie said it was included. I think that would be taken out of context...


this is the way I remember it also...Charlie stating capabilities and options but NOT specifically saying the 6000 includes both modules for $199.
I guess we'll see


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

no REAL additional info here but I have now called DISH 5 additional times and got 5 different CSR's. Seems the story, so far, is the same.
For $199 you get a 6000u installed. And from what I am understanding the 6000*u* is the model that includes the 8PSK for sat. 2 CSR's could find no info immediately about the 8VSB while 3 others read the same sheet as before....namely that 8VSB is available for an additional $149.

Probably not much point in doing any more calling before next week. :grin:


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

No 8VSB tuner,no 6000 for me. I thought I would have Hi-Def next week, but looks like I will be waiting a little longer.I won't pay 199.00 for receiver,149.00 for tuner,69.00 for DP adapter.Just as well wait and pay 399.00 for nice new silver receiver with everything built in.Sounds like a much better receiver.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

It is. Best off waiting.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If the $199 price on the 6000 doesn't include the 8vsb OTA tuner - I'm not biting. I may not anyway...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A response I got to the question sent to the CEO office was:

_I will have more information on the 15th or 16th concerning the 8-VSB module._

Looks like we'll have to wait until then or when someone actually gets a 6K special and sees what's int he box.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

well, I just HAD to call again today...just because that's how I am.
CSR was emphatic...NO 8VSB module. Now she was not reading a script but did seem very knowlegeable about all of DISH's offerings, promotions and specials. Said she was really clear on this issue since they just got out of training for this promotion and the NO 8VSB was clearly stated.

oh well...


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I just called they told me that it was included.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> I just called they told me that it was included.


lol!!!
what's a person to do?
wait until tomorrow I guess


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, I was up late watching Monday Night football, and it really would of been great to get the 6000u+8vsb for $200, so I decided to call at about 1:00 AM. First guy I talked to sounded pretty sure the 8VSB was not included. He mentioned that the units could be directly shipped and that they were remanufactured units with a 90 day warranty. 8VSB was $150 (as expected)

So naturally just to make sure I called again. This time I got a lady who was pretty sure the 8VSB was included. I menitoned that I heard otherwise, and she called some technical number to double check. She then mentioned that she was sorry, and it did not in fact include the 8VSB. She mentioned shipping for the 6000 would be $9. I then asked about the 811, and she did not know too much, but I think she did say that they wanted to sell all the 6000's before selling the 811s. Not sure if she was speculating, or might of actually heard that somewhere. 

Anyway, I hope no one actually gets burnt ordering one of these 6000's thinking OTA ability is included. My other thought is I think if E really wants to clear these 6000 out, they should offer the 8VSB for a reduced price. Right now, I see no reason to go with the 6000u + 8vsb for $350, when I can wait a couple of months, and get an 811 for $399 (possibly better if they have a deal).


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

well now, surpitse, surprise, surprise...<Gomer hat OFF>

I just called to order, and as an "exclusinve DISHNetwork customer" (what ever that is) I am getting the 6000 shipped, delivered and installed for *$149.00!!!!!*...which INCLUDES the 8VSB tuner!!! Oh yeah, and as an "exclusive customer" there is also no commitment required to get this deal...whereas non-exclusives require 1 year of AT50 OR 1 year of HD Pak. 

I know, I know, we'll see...but I drove this up the chain and got all the names, so we'll see. The 1st person was not sure and thought maybe not, then they came back from checking and said it IS included. I was VERY clear when I was talking to them about the difference between the 8PSK and 8VSB modules. After the 1st person I requested to talk to a second and they confirmed the 8VSB...so I ordered. Then the sales confirmation person came on and I asked again...she immediately said YES BOTH modules are included. So then when we got done confirming I asked to get it verified again and again, same answer.

Marko, this pretty much fits with all my other calls...some say yes, some say no. And who knows if I will actually get the 8VSB with my 6000. But it sure can't hurt to drive the issue and get these people's names. Might just luck out!! :sure:

oh yeah, and don't forget the 3 feet behind your TV for the installer.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Evan, I too just got the $149 deal. Whoo Hoo!!!

I checked and double checked and the 8vsb was not included.

What a surprise. Oh, and the commitment wasn't mentioned.

[UPDATE] The CSR just called me back and said they just released the 8VSB on a special promotion. I don't know if this is for Exclusive customers or not.

I get the 8VSB for FREE!!! with a years HD package payment.

This is a great day for Dish!


----------



## jfulenchek (Aug 19, 2003)

I got the $149 offer too. However they told me no OTA module. BTW, I have four receivers with a dish 500 so they told me that I could just have the receiver shipped, plug it in and it should work. Is it really that easy?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

They just came on the floor in the last half hour with the 8VSB offer. I had hung up from ordering the 6000. About 10 minutes later I had a call-back informing me of this change.

If your CSR doesn't know, get a manager. They know about this.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Ahh... so have they been reading here? Everyone all down on the offer without the 8VSB. I guess they know that relatively few customers will know that they CAN get this deal. Most will get the publicized deal.

So, what, our used 6000s are now worth $99?? heh.


----------



## torque91 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum but certainly not new to Dish Network.  

I just called and got the $149 dollar deal. When I asked about the 8VSB the CSR just said "uh, yeah it should come with everything." Kind of vague but I'll keep my fingers crossed. She asked me about my programming but never said anything about a year commitment to the HD package. Also, she wouldn't ship the receiver to me. She said an installer would bring it out. On a Sunday no less.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dmodemd said:


> So, what, our used 6000s are now worth $99?? heh.


I figure about $139. 

Actually they are still going for a premium on eBay. Hmmm, maybe I should call back and try to order some more....


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

My stuff is getting shipped directly to me.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

This is a great day for exclusive customers that is. I just called to check again, and in fact I only qualify for the $199 deal + $150 for 8VSB. I pressed, but no go getting anything else.

You know, I am all for rewarding exclusive customers, but what does it take to get the exclusive status? Don't they realize by getting me signed up for a 6000u + 8VSB, I'll be with dish for a long time? I have been with dish for 2 + years, and with this new HD programming pack, my monthly dish expenditure will go up to $50 ( 3 receivers + locals + HD Pak + AT50). These are remanufactured units even, not like they are new ones. 

I am not asking for same deal as long time customers, but it is a long way from $150 for exclusive customers, and $300 for everyone else.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

They just called me back and said NO 8vsb unless I wanted to pay $149 . I gave her all the details from this forum and she said that she would get a manager to call me back . I guess that I will spend all day on the phone


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

The 149.00 deal includes the 8vsb, installation, plus the dishpro adapter if needed. It is actually quite a good deal. They indicated that the 811 would probably not be out until November, and they had no idea when the 921 would be out.

I see ebay is still selling the 6000s between 400 to 500 dollars, so the word probably has not come out.


John


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

How long do you have to be with Dish to get the $149 deal ?


----------



## torque91 (Sep 16, 2003)

I just called them back. This CSR told me that the 8VSB was not included in the $149 deal and that the deal involving the year commitment was for the 8PSK module. Now I am very confused.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

no 8vsb  Darn i'm going to wait for the 811 then .


----------



## fizgig (Sep 16, 2003)

Got the exclusive deal. No mention of the 8VSB. Read the posts here and called back twice. First one said no just 8PSK. Second one thought the 8VSB was the "Enhanced Adapter" (8PSK) (and kept thinking this), asked him to check with a manager. No 8VSB.

There are two HD deals today and I think that is where all the confusion with the CSR's is coming from. Here's what I think:

6000 needs an 8PSK for the new HD channel package. New HD package starts today. If you order it on the annual subscription you will get the 8PSK module free.

6000u deal today for $199 (or $149 for exclusive subscribers).

I think the CSR's just don't know what 8PSK and 8VSB modules are.

I have to say I am pretty sure there will be *no* 8VSB in the deal.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm trying to get the deal to but they told me no 8vsb tuner.I do qualify for the 149.00 deal. I said no.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

If you qualify for the $149 deal please tell me how many years you have been with dish .


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

been with them for 7 years they said I qualify but said there is no deal on the 8vsb card, who can we talk to at dish to get a straight answer on this???


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

If anyone manages to confirm a deal that definitely includes the 8vsb, make sure you get the name and extension of the CSR or manager that helped you with the deal so more of us can get in on the joy.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> If you qualify for the $149 deal please tell me how many years you have been with dish .


Just over 2 years...since the 501 came out


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I've been with them since Nov. 1996. I'm paying them 111.00 per month programing.They still said no 8vsb tuner.


----------



## wdowns (Sep 11, 2003)

I called and talked to three different reps with varying answers. I was told I could get a re-manufactured model 6000u with a free enhanced HD module (8PSK). That module is already in the 6000u anyway. I asked about the 8VSB and was told it was $149.00 and there wasn't a promo associated with it. THANKS and GOOD-BYE...

Why would I pay $350.00 for a receiver that has a 90-day re-manufactured warranty when the 811's MSRP is $399.00 with the hopes of a promo associated with it. Granted I do not need the OTA module but something smells with this promo. What happens when the receiver breaks down, am I going to have to purchase their extended warranty just to have a piece of mind in the event that something happens again with the already broken once or more receiver. Some people are going to be happy and others I think are going to be really mad.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

I called back to confirm what my $149 deal included and the CSR and manager both confirmed "just like when you ordered it includes BOTH... 8PSK so you can get Disco-HD & ESPN-HD and the 8VSB so you can tune your OTA local stations".

But again, I doubt I will be overly surprised on Thursday regardless of what the installer comes equipped with. But of course I WILL be following up if it comes without


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

when called to confirm did you get the name of the person that you talked too???


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

wdowns said:


> ...Why would I pay $350.00 for a receiver that has a 90-day re-manufactured warranty when the 811's MSRP is $399.00 with the hopes of a promo associated with it. Granted I do not need the OTA module but something smells with this promo. What happens when the receiver breaks down, am I going to have to purchase their extended warranty just to have a piece of mind in the event that something happens again with the already broken once or more receiver. Some people are going to be happy and others I think are going to be really mad.


I hear ya man  
But for ME the 6000 is a bit of a stop-gap solution while waiting for HD-DVR issue to resolve out. And I'm not so sure that the 6000 might not remain quite valuable on the eBay market given that it's output can NOT be down-rezzed via content provider copy protection flags. But we'll see, assuming the down-rez ever even becomes an issue at all.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

rndthm said:


> when called to confirm did you get the name of the person that you talked too???


but of course...


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

wdowns said:


> I called and talked to three different reps with varying answers. I was told I could get a re-manufactured model 6000u with a free enhanced HD module (8PSK). That module is already in the 6000u anyway. I asked about the 8VSB and was told it was $149.00 and there wasn't a promo associated with it. THANKS and GOOD-BYE...
> 
> Why would I pay $350.00 for a receiver that has a 90-day re-manufactured warranty when the 811's MSRP is $399.00 with the hopes of a promo associated with it. Granted I do not need the OTA module but something smells with this promo. What happens when the receiver breaks down, am I going to have to purchase their extended warranty just to have a piece of mind in the event that something happens again with the already broken once or more receiver. Some people are going to be happy and others I think are going to be really mad.


Agree 100%. I can't believe they are actually selling a re-manufactured system for $350 (including 8VSP), when an 811 will be out for $399. If in fact they do not ship with 8VSB, and customer was told they were, there are going to be some very upset people.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, I sent an e-mail to Echostar corporate asking yes or no to the $199 special including the 8VSB, the answer is:

_The clear cut answer is no the 8VSB module is not included in the $199 deal. The 8PSK module is included. We do sell the 8VSB for $149 plus $8.95 shipping. _

So if you're getting the $199 special and it comes with the 8VSB consider yourselves very lucky or Dish doesn't know their left hand from the right. It will be interesting when the boxes actually start to show up and people report what they're getting.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

haha... 
I guess that will be soon

TNGTony - you ordered one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I was told I had one years warranty on both the 6000u and 8vsb.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I was told 1 year then 90 days . Someone is going to get mad over this


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

RAD said:


> OK, I sent an e-mail to Echostar corporate asking yes or no to the $199 special including the 8VSB, the answer is:
> 
> _The clear cut answer is no the 8VSB module is not included in the $199 deal. The 8PSK module is included. We do sell the 8VSB for $149 plus $8.95 shipping. _
> 
> So if you're getting the $199 special and it comes with the 8VSB consider yourselves very lucky or Dish doesn't know their left hand from the right. It will be interesting when the boxes actually start to show up and people report what they're getting.


here's an interesting observation...which in many ways makes NO sense.
BUT I have not heard of ANYONE getting the $199 deal with the 8VSB but many who qualified as "exclusive" and getting the deal for *$149* DO seem to be getting the 8VSB.
You'd think it would be the other way around.... :eek2:


----------



## freaktx (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got off the phone with a Dish representative who told me that the 8vsb module would be included with the $199 6000u receiver upgrade, and that the usual 1 year committment would be required (I did not prepay for the whole year).

To be honest, I don't know that she knew entirely what she was talking about, but that's what was promised, so if my receiver shows up without the 8vsb, I'm gonna raise heck until I get it.

My recommendation if you get a similar promise is to jot down notes from the conversation, including the name of your rep and exactly what they said, so that you have a solid case if you need to follow up with Dish to get the 8vsb you were promised. Install is Friday, so I'll know more then.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

I could care less if the 8VSB is included or not. Im just happy to be getting a 6,000 for $149


----------



## wdowns (Sep 11, 2003)

Spoke to another rep (who spoke English) and was told that the enhanced module would be free if I signed up for the HD package and pre-paid for it. I told her that the module was already included in the 6000u and I wanted the 8VSB OTA. She came back and said it would be $149.00 and there was NO PROMO with I was then told that I would not need it because I was getting the Enhanced Module anyway with the recvr. It appears that everyone is confusing the Enhanced Module with the OTA Module. If you already have a 6000 and do not have the enhanced module it is FREE if you signup for the HD programing.

Warranty is 90 days and I was asked if I wanted to extend it with one of Dish's programs. Doesn't matter because I am not going to pay $349.00 for an outdated receiver that is only warranted for 90 days. I'll wait for the 811 or until Dish figures out the promo.

Too many people have too many different deals which are all based on confusion from the person taking the order. They tell you one thing and 2 seconds latter say something different.


----------



## freaktx (Sep 16, 2003)

Claude Greiner said:


> I could care less if the 8VSB is included or not. Im just happy to be getting a 6,000 for $149


It definitely matters to me. One of the reasons I got an HDTV now, and want this receiver now, is to enjoy the fall of football in high definition. No HD local channels means that the only HD football I get is on ESPN.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Email response from Dish.

-----Original Message-----

Sent: Tuesday, September 16, 2003 9:15 AM
To: CEO
Subject: 6000 promotion



What is the current promotion being offered on the remanufactured 6000? I have heard conflicting information about whether or not the 8vsb and 8psk cartridges are included? I understand there are two prices being offered to customers. Longtime customers are being offered the deal for $149. Other customers, like myself, are being offered a deal for $199. Is there a commitment with either of these deals? If we have to commit on this promotion, will I qualify for the free Superdish upgrade when it is available?



John Quaglino


Dish's response:

Mr. Quaglino, 



The 8VSB cartridge (off air module) is not included with the $199 6000 receiver deal. It can be purchased for $149 plus $8.95 shipping. 



The 8PSK (enhanced HD module) is included in the $199 deal. 



The commitment period is 1 year and requires the HD package in addition to regular basic programming (America's Top 50/100/150). 



I don't have the details on the Superdish promotion. We will announce more concerning Superdish on the October and/or November Charlie Chat. 



Thank you,



Loleen Ballinger

Customer Resolution Specialist

Executive Office of Soraya Cartwright

Toll Free: 1-866-443-5162 Ext. 33866

Direct: 1-303-723-3866

Fax: 1-303-723-2063

My response:

Loleen,

Please update your CSRs. I've place 2 calls and have been informed both times that the 6000 promotion contains both the 8vsb and 8psk modules.

Loleen's response:

John, Thank you, I have alerted our training department. Loleen


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

freaktx said:


> It definitely matters to me. One of the reasons I got an HDTV now, and want this receiver now, is to enjoy the fall of football in high definition. No HD local channels means that the only HD football I get is on ESPN.


I hear ya, even if I got to buy the 8VSB its still cheaper than having to buy a new 6,000


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BUT not that much cheaper compared to the 811 which will only be $50 more for a newer generation of receiver.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> BUT not that much cheaper compared to the 811 which will only be $50 more for a newer generation of receiver.


I once again emailed Loleen to tell her there were various deals still being offered. Here is her response.

John,

The reason why there are different levels of promotional offers is due to the length of time a customer has had their account and the amount of monthly programming subscribed to. It takes 1-3 years for the company to start making money on accounts. We came up with the levels of promotions to be able to offer good deals to our existing customers.

Thank you for giving me the feedback. I have continually kept my training department updated on this feedback. We really do strive to keep our agents up to date on all offers and programming options available.

The 8VSB module is for the off air HD channels. This module is not included in the $199 6000 receiver offer.

The 8PSK module is the enhanced HD for the HD programming through the satellite. This module is included in the $199 6000 receiver offer.

Loleen

My response was "great I am glad you are taking care of your long time customers but $349 for a remanufactured 6000 with 8vsb was not a good deal when the 811 will be new and improved and is about a month away."


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Ahh... but the question is, does the 8VSB come with the $149 offer?  ... presumably not... but they still do not publicly acknowledge the $149 offer... so who knows if some people will get the 8VSB for being a super-duper-customer. We will find out soon.

Another issue... when these people who expect the 8VSB see the installer and he doesnt have it, there is going to be confusion at the installer end as well. "...this is all they sent me bud..."

Lee


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

Based on the written confirmation from a Dish representative (posted above), if you need the 8vsb adapter because you want to get OTA HD locals, the 6000 deal will actually cost you more in the end than an 811.

It should be clear by now to everyone that the 4 HD channels currently being offered on the 110 sat is only a temporary measure. A year or so from now, if you haven't upgraded to Superdish, you won't be getting HD from E*.

Since the Superdish uses DishPro technology, the 6000 you buy today will require a $70 DishPro adapter. So that's $199 + $149 + 70 = $418.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

It is interesting to see how the exclusive customer deals work. Based on various posts on different forums, I'd say there are long term customers that did in fact get the $149 deal with 8VSB (nothing sure yet). My guess is that since I'm only a top 50 subscriber I will never sniff one of these special deals. (even though my monthly dish expenditure is about $50 if you prorate the sports packages I get during the year over a 12 month period).

But the fact is, the $350 deal for a remanufactured 6000 with 8VSP is a horrible deal with the 811 coming up. Good chance I would of purchased if a median value was obtainable---- say $275 for 600 with 8VSB. But supply is probably dictating what prices these are set at. I just hope they are not delaying the 811 to get rid of all these 6000s. 


Oh well, decisions decisions. My big worry is the 811 won't be out, or won't be obtainable for a long time.


----------



## Randybes (Sep 16, 2003)

I watched the chat and it sure seemed to me that it was going to be both modules included. It appears a reversal IMO. Charlie was touting the over the air reception idea when a question was asked about locals on HDTV. I have one 6000 but was getting a second for another HDTV but now will wait for the 811 and SuperDish hoping somehow they integrate all these things.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

Considering the mass confusion on the part of the csr's so far today, those that did manage to order a $149 special may be shocked to find out that what arrives on their doorstep next week is a package that contains an 8vsb module and no 6000 receiver.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

EdV: I realize with all the flip-flopping of the CSRs and from what Charlie clearly and explicity said in the chat, that you can't trust what they are saying much, BUT I think in the Charlie chat they did indicate that any necessary switches WOULD BE INCLUDED in their SuperDish upgrade deal, however with all the flip-flopping on this 6000u+8VSB deal who knows what to believe.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

EdV said:


> Considering the mass confusion on the part of the csr's so far today, those that did manage to order a $149 special may be shocked to find out that what arrives on their doorstep next week is a package that contains an 8vsb module and no 6000 receiver.


 :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol:

even I would roll over laughing if my installer arrived tomorrow with ONLY an 8VSB module

it would be funny ..... well, sort of anyway :nono:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Find out what call center you called into (PA, CO, VA, TX, etc) and find out the supervisor's name and verify it with him/her. That way you know when you call in that you have someone you can verify it with. If its a different call center then they may be able to contact them and ask or one could keep calling back until they do get that call center.

They will tell you that they cannot call out from their call centers but I dont believe this. They tried telling me that there was no way of reaching a Supervisor until they read notes on the account. They just make it so hard sometimes to get anything accomplished when it comes to certain situations. I think they make it that way so that you give up.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

Evan,

"even I would roll over laughing if my installer arrived tomorrow with ONLY an 8VSB module"

One way or the other, be sure to post back here and let us know.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

EdV said:


> Evan,
> 
> "even I would roll over laughing if my installer arrived tomorrow with ONLY an 8VSB module"
> 
> One way or the other, be sure to post back here and let us know.


ABSOLUTELY EDV!!!!

I am scheduled to get the 6000 delivered and installed tomorrow, Thurday 09/18/03 and trust me :listenup: all you fellow "talkers" will be the second ones to know how it goes


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

^^^ That's great!!! :jump3:


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

tried again yesterday to see if I could get the 8vsb for free and they are still saying no deals on the tuner card, but they did say since the 6000 would be my 3rd receiver and the promo states free install that I would get a free SW-64 switch "which they said cost $149" installed into my setup to make all three of the receivers work. since they would be doing this would it now make it a better deal to get the 6000 for $149 and the 8vsb for $149 and I would be getting a free Sw-64 switch installed ????


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

My install got canceled today because dish has not shipped the 6000.


----------



## Monomach (Sep 18, 2003)

Called today and was told that digital home plan subscribers do not qualify for this promotion (either the $149 deal or $199 deal) as we lease the equipment and do not own.

Anyone have a similar or conflicting experience?

*edit (actually just read another thread with people on DHP having the same issue).


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I am having a heck of a time with these CSRs. Since I have been with Dish for only 11 months and am on AT150 so I think the best deal I get is the $199 for the 6000 + 8PSK. My issue is that I have an all DishPro system with DP34 switch. One CSR said it comes with the DishPro adapter others didn't know what that was. I decided to wait for daylight to call since the nightime CSRs seemed to be a little more Dish challenged.

..Doyle


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> My install got canceled today because dish has not shipped the 6000.


suspense continues - LOL


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Hooray for Cathy the CSR!!!

Finally got to a CSR who clearly understood the promotion. After being told last night by another CSR that I had to upgrade and could not add the 6000 as a new receiver. Cathy cut through all of that and was able to get me the 6000 with 8PSK and a Legacy DishPro adapter for $199. I knew I could not get the $149 price since I have not been a customer for a year. I am scheduled to be installed on Tuesday the 23, they were actually ready to go on Monday but I had a conflict. For me this is a good deal as my projector needs that VGA/RGBHV output instead of a Component output that the new receivers have. I already have 2 other OTA HD receivers so the 8VSB was a non issue with me. I paid the year in advance on the Programming just in case Chuckie decides to add programming and raise HD prices. I found the note by John/Loleen interesting on how they decided to offer favored pricing interesting. No foul no harm as I am a relative newcomer. Now if we could just get the compression reduced on the SD channels Dish would be a truly great system. Thanks again to the forum for the tips and heads up on this deal.
..Doyle


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

*Woo F'n Hoo!!!*

mine came with the 8VSB!!! Although it was not preinstalled the installer had one with him.
But I must say he was SHOCKED!!! He seems pretty knowledgeable about E* in general...as if he browses these forums himself. And he has been specifically told NO 8VSB...but the work order had it on there included in the $149 price.

BIG SIGH OF RELIEF HERE....

dying to see what everyone else finds when installer arrives, cuz I am getting the impression that I seriously lucked out. Good for me 

Best of luck to all of you....I'm gonna go watch TV :grin:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ahaha - EvanS - you're lucky dog....

gotto be good to be lucky i guess 

I thinked E* "positively" screwed up in you case, and more likely in the pending cases of some others...


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

If by chance mine has an 8VSB I would probably make it available to someone who really needs it. I'll try to get one from the installer. Sometimes a bottle of wine works wonders.

..Doyle


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Why would not you need it DoyleS?

maybe just keep it - who knows maybe you might need it some day 
Or what's the story?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a standalone HD receiver for OTA and also a MYHD card that gives me HD PVR capability. The MYHD allows me to record HD on the OTA signals and also has more flexibility in how I scale the picture to my CRT projector. The problem I had with Satellite HD is that I needed a system with VGA or RGBHV output since the projector cannot take a component input without using a $150 min transcoder. All of the new Dish HD receivers have component output only. (major flaw for me)
If it comes with the 8VSB, I'll take a look at it and but will probably dump it off to someone at a low price to recoop some of my original investment. Odds are I won't get it but it never hurts to try.

..Doyle


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

DoyleS - lol - i see - good luck with it then


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

Darkman said:


> ...gotto be good to be lucky i guess ......


my wife says the same to me quite often.
Anyway to complete the install I also got my Dish500 Quad LNB and my side sat Dual replaced by DishPro LNB's...and therefore they replaced my SW21's with a SW-Pro34 and installed the legacy adapter for the 6000.
Up until now I had only had the side sat for locals SW21'd to the 721 and the other 501 just saw 100/119.
Now everything sees everything. In my opinion, and in my case, even if the 6000 did NOT come with 8VSB this really would have been a decent deal anyway. It's gotta be a small fortune for the install, LNB, switch and adapter

back to the TV :sure:


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

CSR said it incuded both the modules for $199. Had to commit to a years of AT100 and the HD programing 

Will know Saturday


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Are you people for real?
The 6000u upgrade does include the 8VSB module??!?!?!?!
I have been told several times that it does not.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

Doyle,

I think you got a good deal here especially since they threw in the Dishpro adapter (msrp $70). Since you don't need the 8vsb OTA adapter, at $199, it's half the price of the 811 and you get it now. And your savings pays for almost two years of the HD package programming.

Evan,

Your deal is even better due to csr's being totally confused two days ago when they began taking orders. But it looks like any orders placed from this point forward won't include the 8vsb.

Those that actually need the OTA capability will probably wait for the 811.


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

My scheduled 6000U installation is for Friday afternoon. After specifically asking for clarification about the 8SVB, the CSR confirmed with her supervisor that that it was included. Mine was $199, but there was no discussion about committing to HD or Top 100 (I have been with dish 2+ years on Top 100).

I am a bit anxious about what the outcome will be tomorrow. I have the reps name and operator ID handy, though, in case there are any problems.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

I decided to call E* now to see for myself if they've straightened everything out on the offer.

First of all, the special on the 6000 is for the receiver only, with no modules at all. The price is $149 if you are a "preferred customer", otherwise it's $199. Now the csr does not know what qualifies you to be a preferred customer. All they know is that when you give them your account info and your name comes up on their screen, it indicates whether you are a preferred customer.

Secondly, all customers (including those that already have a 6000) are entitled to take advantage of a separate offer for the 8psk module. By pre-paying $109.89 you get 12 months of the new HD package and a free 8psk module. Of course the new HD channels require the 8psk module so I don't know why anyone would buy the receiver without it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EdV said:


> I decided to call E* now to see for myself if they've straightened everything out on the offer.
> 
> First of all, the special on the 6000 is for the receiver only, with no modules at all. The price is $149 if you are a "preferred customer", otherwise it's $199. Now the csr does not know what qualifies you to be a preferred customer. All they know is that when you give them your account info and your name comes up on their screen, it indicates whether you are a preferred customer.
> 
> Secondly, all customers (including those that already have a 6000) are entitled to take advantage of a separate offer for the 8psk module. By pre-paying $109.89 you get 12 months of the new HD package and a free 8psk module. Of course the new HD channels require the 8psk module so I don't know why anyone would buy the receiver without it.


Sounds like the CSR you got is even more mixed up then the rest of them. The 6000u that's the offer has the 8PSK already installed int it and the $199 price was if you take the HD package and at least AT50. It would make no sense for Dish to sell you a 6000 that didn't have 8PSK support in it if the only way you could get the $199 price was to take the HD package, which requires 8PSK.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

Rad,

Clearly, it's been mixed up for two days now. But I recorded the Charlie Chat. And if you notice, regardless of what Charlie said, when they posted the screen that had the details on the "Offer" it did not say 6000u it said Model 6000, receiver only. No modules were listed. Neither the 8psk nor 8vsb.

And to further confuse everyone, on that screen is the term "Programming Agreement To Americas Top 50 Plus HD Package". Is that an agreement to make monthly payments for a year, or to pre-pay it all.

You tell me.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Jeff,

Here is the deal. When they first started up the 6000 $199 deal there was a lot of confusion with the CSR's. Some customers were flagged as favored because of their tenure with Dish and also by the amount of programming they had been buying. Essentially they were Dish " Frequent Flyers" As a result, some got prices of $149 and that even included the 8VSB module. Others who were not Frequent Flyers were able to call in at the beginning of the promotion and seemed to be able to talk the CSR into getting the 8VSB module. Since the deal requires an install by a Dish Installer, others were able to get the 8VSB from their installer. All in all there was initially a lot of confusion and hence all of the different answers in the threads. As of now, it seems that the CSRs have all been "retrained" to know that only legit Frequent Flyers (I'm starting to like that term even though I am not one) get the best deal which is $149 for 6000+8PSK+8VSB+DishPro adapter. In my case I am expecting a 6000 +8PSK+DishPro adapter for $199 and I think that is a good deal for me. If I can arrange an 8VSB I'll take it but that is not a hingepoint on the deal for me.

..Doyle


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EdV said:


> Rad,
> 
> Clearly, it's been mixed up for two days now. But I recorded the Charlie Chat. And if you notice, regardless of what Charlie said, when they posted the screen that had the details on the "Offer" it did not say 6000u it said Model 6000, receiver only. No modules were listed. Neither the 8psk nor 8vsb.
> 
> ...


I went and listened to it again. He first discribes the 6000, doesn't say 6000u, for $499. He says that it comes with the new enhanced module (8PSK) in it so you don't have to worry about it. When he gets to the deal it still shows 6000 as the discription and doesn't say that the $199 deal doesn't come with the 8PSK.

It's going to be intersting as more folks actually get the receiver and see what it comes with since I've seen one report saying it came with both the 8PSK and 8VSB.

Dish REALLY needs to do a better job of being very clear on what is included and what is excluded (such as Digital Home Plan customers) from their deals on the Chats. I'm surprised that some Dish customer, that's also a lawyer, hasn't taken Dish to court over stuff like this.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Well Doyle, I was offered the $149 deal, but have never been told that it included the 8VSB OTA tuner module. It was alwas going to be $298 if I wanted the 6000u+8VSB OTA tuner, still a $100 savings over what the 811 will be, but not quite sure if it's worth it. Anyways, I still need a TV. I'm actually trying to figure a way to get it for $149, and then give it to my sister and brother-in-law who actually have an HDTV ready to go. They are only being offered the $199 deal, which might be OK anyways since they'll get a free DP34 switch, DP quad, 64 switch or some other switch or quad need for a 3rd receiver. They'll get their money's worth just from the free switches and installation.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Having a new SONY KV-34XBR910 that has never displayed a HD picture was just too much to bear. I caved in and bit on the $199 6000u special. Unfortunately I was not able to convince the CSR to offer any type of discount on a 8VSB. I will probably purchase a 921 when it is released and relegate the 6000u to bedroom duties.

The thing that amazed me was how short the time interval is between my order and installation date. The order was placed around 6:30pm Thursday evening. My installation is scheduled for this Saturday at noon.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh, I KNOW everyone is going to LOVE this story... 

My sister has been a DISH customer for five years, but only had AT50 + one set of distant nets (which she just changed to Atlanta locals). She called tonight to get the 6000 promotion AND the free 61.5 antenna for must carry locals. I had prepped her to ask for the $149 deal on the 6000, which the CSR initially offered her. He then rechecked and said she wasn't eligible for the $149 deal and he wasn't supposed to tell her about it. He then did something I hadn't read about here: he offered her the 6000 for $175, splitting the difference between the $149 and $199. He also offered up that the 6000's being sold for $149 were refurbished and the $199 were new units (I doubt this claim and believe they are all refurbs, but the assertion worked on my sister and made her stop arguing about paying the extra $26). She didn't get into the 8VSB/8PSK debate because 1) she doesn't understand it, and 2) she's nowhere near any kind of OTA signal anyway.

The new 61.5 dish is to be installed Saturday and the new receiver is supposed to arrive Saturday (which I'll believe when I see it, since it's not coming with the installer and I have yet to see anything delivered up here on Saturday except U.S. Mail).

--- WCS


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I said I wouldn't do it but I broke down yesterday and did.I just couldn't wait another 45 days or longer. I got it for 149.00 with no commitment, one year warranty and they are shipping it to me. I called four times in all and wasn't able to get the 8vsb tuner. I'll throw me up a couple of dishes I have around till the superdish comes to get me by.I figure the cables coming with it are worth 20.00 bucks, no shipping charge,no tax,just 149.00.


----------



## jfulenchek (Aug 19, 2003)

I have dish 500 but not HD. I order the 6000 promotion and they are just shipping it to me. Will I need the dish pro adapter or do I already have it as part of a less than one year old 4 receiver dish 500 system?


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

MikeRussell, you were really offed the 6000u upgrade deal(who knows if it will include the 8VSB or not, you'll find you when you open the box I guess) with no 1 year pre-paid committment???!!!?!?!?!?!? That's awesome. If I get that, I could get this for $149 and give it to my sister and brother-in-law who ACTUALLY HAVE AN HDTV.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm sure I won't get the 8vsb tuner,they told me each time I called it would be another 149.00.My 55" Mits has a tuner built in and NBC & PBS is all were getting local, so I will get by for now.jfulenchek,if your dish 500 is 4 years old you probably have a legacy lnb so you wouldn't need the adapter.I have a dishpro quad but I have a couple of dish 500 laying around here with legacy lnb's on them I will put up for my 6000 pointing 110 119 &61.5 till I get the superdish and I figure they will give me the adapter then.


----------



## tansu (Oct 19, 2002)

Have any frequent flyers received their fed-ex box? What's in it?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow, Starting to feel like the part of the crowd at the fair when the guy offers up the Vegematics. It is amazing how we all can't pass up a deal. And then there are those on the fence going should I wait or buy?
It appears that as they go to the SuperDish everyone who is not on DishPro will get converted to DishPro and DP34 switches which handle 3 antenna inputs and 4 receiver outputs. They also have ports that allow you to gang additional DP34 switches to them so that you can drive up to 16 receivers. This may be more for apartment installations than home use. The part I am uncertain about is that the DP34 only handles 3 inputs typically 110,119 and either 61.5 or 148. I am not sure how they integrate the new bird into the system. I would assume they have it all worked out and will put the info out when it is needed. I was told the DishPro adapter comes with the system so all of you should be pushing for that as a freebe. 
Hopefully everyone will report back on the ins and outs of their "professional install" and the hardware they received. Mine is not until Tuesday. 

As a side note, I watched another "Soundstage Concert" last night on the local PBS (KQED) OTA HD channel and these concerts are really nice. Great lighting, good camera work, crisp picture and excellent sound. Not like watching the old pledge breaks that the PBS stations used to run. 

..Doyle


----------



## freaktx (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been a dish customer for only a few months, and got a DishPro 2-room system with 1 301 amd 1 508. I'm adding the 6000 so I can watch some football on our new HDTV, so this is our 3rd receiver.

I was told over the phone that I'd be getting a Dish 6000 with the 8PSK and 8VSB modules.

The installers are here now, and they started by swapping the LNB on the dish to a quad LNB unit. They pulled out the receiver, a 6000u, and I asked if it had the 8VSB module. They said that they forgot to grab it this morning, and met up with someone to get both an 8VSB module, as well as a Dish branded OTA antenna. They're in the midst of installing all of that now, so I'll give another update later once everything is all wrapped up.


----------



## wdowns (Sep 11, 2003)

Received a follow-up call from Dish Corp Office and the 6000u will have the 8VSB module. Charlie sent an email out stating that the receiver will contain both. Saturday is the arrival date of the install. Going to have them install it as a 3rd receiver so the LNB will get upgraded to a quad and extra cabling. Can't wait. Had this HD RPTV for a year and it will finally get its first HD signal.

Although there has been alot of confusion about this deal, I would like to THANK the people at Dish Corp who monitor this board for doing the right thing in keeping this customer happy and hopefully keeping the rest of you happy. THANKS...


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

I just called and they said no OTA module in the $149.00 price. Sigh....



wdowns said:


> Received a follow-up call from Dish Corp Office and the 6000u will have the 8VSB module. Charlie sent an email out stating that the receiver will contain both. Saturday is the arrival date of the install. Going to have them install it as a 3rd receiver so the LNB will get upgraded to a quad and extra cabling. Can't wait. Had this HD RPTV for a year and it will finally get its first HD signal.
> 
> Although there has been alot of confusion about this deal, I would like to THANK the people at Dish Corp who monitor this board for doing the right thing in keeping this customer happy and hopefully keeping the rest of you happy. THANKS...


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

Called back and asked for a 'manager' and he confirmed that the OTA is not included in the $149.00 price and HE asked ME if I knew that there was a new model coming out in November with the OTA included for a hundred dollars more.

He told me I should wait and get the 811 with a superdish then. Kudos for honestly to that guy. He told me to watch the Charlie Chat October 1st with 'interest'. Whatever that means.



TowJumper said:


> I just called and they said no OTA module in the $149.00 price. Sigh....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

TowJumper said:


> He told me to watch the Charlie Chat October 1st with 'interest'. Whatever that means.


Octorer 1st? The next Charlie Chat is November 10th. There is suppose to be a Tech Forum on October 13th and hopefully there will be more "HD information" on that program.


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, that was frustrating. I waited all afternoon & no show from Dish installers. I called and somehow my work order was never placed, although I was charged $199 on the 16th. Well, I rescheduled for the 23rd in the a.m. I was promised that the 8VSB was included and on the work order. I'm not sure why I am giving them a second chance. Trust me, there will not be a third.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

brennt said:


> Well, that was frustrating. I waited all afternoon & no show from Dish installers. I called and somehow my work order was never placed, although I was charged $199 on the 16th. Well, I rescheduled for the 23rd in the a.m. I was promised that the 8VSB was included and on the work order. I'm not sure why I am giving them a second chance. Trust me, there will not be a third.


I've tried a calling a few times to get 6000 with 8VSB, but no go. I did someone from avsforums claiming that charlie sent out an email stating the 6000's will ship with 8VSB, and that CRS will be informed by Monday, and that they are repackaging them with the 8VSB. I'l,l call a few more times I guess. I should just wait for the 811.... it is hard though.

avsforums


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

after haveing DISH network cancel 3 apointments they just called and said they would do the install tomorrow and he said that he didn't think that the 8vsb was in the box. I wonder how dish will handle this ?


----------



## wdowns (Sep 11, 2003)

From what I was told was that Charlie had sent an email out to everyone at Dish that the 8VSB module was to be included with the 6000u. Unfortunately they do not know if the warehouse is shipping them out with the receivers. I was asked by Corp to give them a call on Monday to tell them what was included in my installation box. Right now there is still some confusion as the email has made it to all CSR's or Supervisors also receivers had already been shipped prior to this news.

My recommendation is to contact Dish on Monday if you did not receive the module or the installer did not have one. I've been working on my 6000u problem directly with Corp after I sent a complaint to Charlie. I am just passing information that was given to me without giving up my sources.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

FINALLY!!!!

Ok, I called again tonight to verify my 4900 was deactivated, and asked about the 6000 deal again, mainly about the 8VSB. I didn't really expect much, but suprisingly, he said yes, but of course there was a catch. He said I couldn't get the 8VSB until the model 6000 was activated. I thought that was odd, but, since $200 for a HDTV receiver that receivers OTA is a heck of a deal.. tough to turn down. I might of waited for the 811, but since I imagine that won't be out until Nov, I would of had to keep TWC cable to get my hd for 1-2 months costing me $82. I figure take the $200, subtract $82, and compare $118 to the price of the 811 when it is available. That is cheap.

So a couple questions. If possible, should I activate my 4900 again (might need it since I am getting rid of cable)? That would give me a 3rd receiver, which might mean the installer will bring me extra hardware? Now, there is a good chance I will need the third receiver, with my kids getting older. I'm not blatantly trying to take advantage of dish giving free hardware, but considering this investment, I think I will be with dish for quite a while.

Second, why would they choose not to ship the 8VSB until it is activated? Is this to keep people from buying the 6000, and trying to sell it? Oh yeah, the sales confirmation guy said I needed to purchase the HD pack 1 year in advance, the initial guy didn't mention that.

Anyway, I am one happy dish customer right now.


----------



## sbill67 (Dec 16, 2002)

See if you cry enough you will annoy a company into giving you what you want.

You guys should be Senators


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

marko said:


> So a couple questions. If possible, should I activate my 4900 again (might need it since I am getting rid of cable)? That would give me a 3rd receiver, which might mean the installer will bring me extra hardware?


I was going to have the 6000U added as a 2nd receiver. When I arranged to have my install rescheduled, the CSR talked to the installer, then the CSR came back on the line and said they would not install it unless a dual LNBF and SW21 was on the work order. She said it would cost me $70 something for the dual LNBF and $20 something for the SW21. I ended up having the order for the 6000U as my only receiver, so it did not cost anything more. So for me, it did not sound like they were going to kick in extra hardware for free. Other's experiences may differ.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone have a copy of the email saying that we will get a 8vsb for only $9 shipping ?


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

sbill67 said:


> See if you cry enough you will annoy a company into giving you what you want.
> 
> You guys should be Senators


Ah, I don't mind crying, if it gets a reasonable deal. Fact is, a remanufacted 6000 + 8VSB was not a reasonable deal. $200 is a very reasonable deal.


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

I just called to try and get in on the deal. The CSR said that I could get the 6000 +8PSK for $150, but not the 8VSB. He didn't mention any programming commitments. I'm going to try back on Monday.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Call back again untill you get the right answer. Ask them to check there email


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

Anyone else notice the level of discourse take a nosedive?



sbill67 said:


> See if you cry enough you will annoy a company into giving you what you want.
> 
> You guys should be Senators


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 21, 2003)

scoco said:


> I just called to try and get in on the deal. The CSR said that I could get the 6000 +8PSK for $150, but not the 8VSB. He didn't mention any programming commitments. I'm going to try back on Monday.


I called yesterday. After having called numerous times and being told that I could only get the 8vsb if I was willing to pay an extra $149.00, I was able to get the 6000u for $199.00, the 8VSB Module for $8.95 shipping, with commitment to AT50 for 12 months.

It is supposed to be installed tomorrow afternoon. I opted for installation because they said they would include any switches I might need if they installed, but that if they shipped it to me I would be out of luck if it turned out I needed any switches.

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow afternoon


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

I called back. I was able to get the 6000u with the 8vsb for $150 plus shipping. No commitment. I asked the CSR about the 8vsb and she said she was looking at the deals on her computer. I thought for sure that she was going to say no, but she said the computer says it is included IF THE CUSTOMER ASKS FOR IT. So if you call for the deal, be sure and ask for the 8VSB.


----------



## denonht (Feb 1, 2003)

I just ordered the 6000U + 8VSB module for $157.95 ($149 + 8.95 shipping). I did not choose to have the install done but maybe it was a mistake.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Dish will NOT install any new switches or new dish to get HBO and Show HD with this promo


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

yesssss, They finally gave me the true deal of the century, The 6000u with the 8vsb and all switches to make this work as my third receiver for $149 
A Big thanks to all who kept us updated on this, Charlie has finally done the right thing by backing up what he said the deal was going to be on the chat.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

rollua1 said:


> Dish will NOT install any new switches or new dish to get HBO and Show HD with this promo


However they WILL provide it if you subscribe to a locals package which has at least one minor local on the side slot. They will provide the dish, whatever it takes for that dish to be accessable on all receivers (switches, etc.), and installation, free of charge.

But you should call and ask a dish for "locals", do not call and ask for a dish for "HBO HD" or they might try to make you pay money. This way you get HBO HD, whatever other HD, minor locals, a few extra public interest channels, and I think one extra PPV (does anybody know why the side slots have just one lousy old PPV on them?)


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Well there are no locals here. So I guess that I will have to wait.


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

I get the networks (NY & LA) and have done so since 1996 when I setup my account, however Dish does not offer locals in my market. Would I be able to get the CBS HD feed without a 61.5 dish setup?

If not, would I qualify for the 61.5 dish since I get the networks?



Mike Richardson said:


> However they WILL provide it if you subscribe to a locals package which has at least one minor local on the side slot. They will provide the dish, whatever it takes for that dish to be accessable on all receivers (switches, etc.), and installation, free of charge.
> 
> But you should call and ask a dish for "locals", do not call and ask for a dish for "HBO HD" or they might try to make you pay money. This way you get HBO HD, whatever other HD, minor locals, a few extra public interest channels, and I think one extra PPV (does anybody know why the side slots have just one lousy old PPV on them?)


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

TowJumper said:


> I get the networks (NY & LA) and have done so since 1996 when I setup my account, however Dish does not offer locals in my market. Would I be able to get the CBS HD feed without a 61.5 dish setup? If not, would I qualify for the 61.5 dish since I get the networks?


Right now you can't get CBS HD without the 61.5 dish (or 148 on west coast). You probably won't qualify for a free 61.5 dish for CBS HD, but it's free to ask. You can always just wait for the free Superdish promotion in November, since CBS HD should be going up on 105 eventually (SHOHD, HBOHD, HDEVT and HDPPV are there now).

--- WCS


----------



## tansu (Oct 19, 2002)

Why is nobody concerned about the dp adapter for the 6000 which will be needed before and/or after superdish?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

tansu said:


> Why is nobody concerned about the dp adapter for the 6000 which will be needed before and/or after superdish?


Because the Superdish install will include ALL neccessary switches and adapters.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I asked about the DP adapter when I ordered my 6000 and initially she said it was $69. I asked her to check a bit closer and she came back and said it was included. The supervisor confirmed it. When I ordered they would not include the 8VSB but now I will press for it. My install is tomorrow. 8-12 which means the installer will show up at 12:15. 

..Doyle


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

Can you guys shed some light on my situation ....

Currently I have installed at the house:

1. Dish with a Quad LNB (not DP because its too old) -- Each output of the Quad is running like this

-- 2 to my PVR 721 in my Family Room
-- 1 to my Dish 4700 Receiver in my Bedroom
-- 1 to my Dish 2700 Receiver in my office

** so all 4 Quad outputs are in use

2. I already have the 2nd dish (an older Dish 300 with a DUAL LNB on (again not DP)) installed and wires run to an SW21 switch outside and then the output of the SW21 run to the Family Room. I had a 6000 at one time but with no HD locals and no HD stuff on Dish when I owned it I decided to sell it and bought the 721.

Anyways my point is I should easily qualify for "special pricing" with Dish as I have been a customer of theirs for about 7 years now.

So what do I need to get all of this hooked up??

Can I run 5 receivers (ie because the 721 needs 2 feeds) in this setup??

Do I need DP adapter for both the Quad LNB and the Dual LNB and a couple of the new 34 switches??

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

I just called about getting this deal. They told me it would be $149 for the 6000 and installation would include all necessary switches (which I know I'll need another sw34) but that the 8VSB was not included. I would have to pay $149 for it. I asked her to double check and she said she did and even asked the supervisor. So I guess I'll try calling back later or something.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

GCS Greg,

Since all HD will soon require the SuperDish it would seem that they would replace your LNBs with DP LNBs and add a DP34 switch. If you are going to 5 receivers they would add a 2nd DP34 which then allows another 4 receivers to be connected. 
With this promotion it seems they are starting to upgrade people towards the SuperDish and get some of that initial installation done. 

..Doyle


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I got my dish 6000 installed this morning. The installer was very willing to install the 61.5 dish (he thought all hd channels were there). I told him I didn't think that was true, and I would rather not have the 61.5 dish up. He made a call and verified that I was right that the hdtv programming only needed dish 500. 

The installer really didn't have to do much. Drilled a hole in the floor to run a new line, cleaned up some of my wiring, hooked up the receiver.

So when I upgrade to superdish, that is when I guess most of the work will be done for me.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

when I called last night for my 6000 offer the lady at first said the 8vsb was not included and I informed her that a email had been sent to all csr's about including this and she put me on hold to check on it and then came back on the phone and said I was right and she found it she said it states that they have to add a special code to your order that will make the 8vsb tuner card free with the 6000u so if people are still having trouble tell them to check there emails


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> GCS Greg,
> 
> Since all HD will soon require the SuperDish it would seem that they would replace your LNBs with DP LNBs and add a DP34 switch. If you are going to 5 receivers they would add a 2nd DP34 which then allows another 4 receivers to be connected.
> With this promotion it seems they are starting to upgrade people towards the SuperDish and get some of that initial installation done.
> ...


Thanks Doyle.

That would seem to be the case based on what I am reading here as well. It also seems that all the install work is being done at no charge as well so at least that should save me the trouble. Hopefully this time the installer will have enough brains to get this right. The last one I had couldn't dind the sattelite (the 61.5 bird) and then once he found it (after 2 hours) he never bother to tighten the dish or the LNB be so 15 minutes later it all fell off the house. After 1 hour I had everything back up and fixed myself.

Installers are very hit or miss in this area. I guess its time to call Dish and get in on this deal.

Greg


----------



## torque91 (Sep 16, 2003)

I just made my 200th call to Dish Network and was finally told that I could get the 8vsb at no charge but I had to wait until the 6000 was installed before they would send it. I was scheduled for installation Sunday between 12 and 5. At about a quarter to five, I got a call to inform me that my installation would have to be rescheduled for Thursday.  I guess this is a lesson in patience.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

Well just made the call. It took about 2 minutes and all was done.

6000, 8PSK, 8VSB, any hardware needed, delivery and full install for $149.

The install will not be until 10/1 but hell its not an issue for me as I am still picking up the pieces from suriving the the Hurricane this week.

Thanks to everyone here for keeping me posted on the deal!!

BTW the CSR had no problem with anything she knew exactly what I was calling about and got it done in just a few moments!

Greg


----------



## freaktx (Sep 16, 2003)

Follow-up on my install... everything is now installed properly, and I'm so glad I didn't wait for the 811 to begin viewing full HDTV glory. The problem with the initial install is that the DNSC installers thought they were installing the 8VSB, but actually kept swapping the 8PSK module. 

The full run-down of what they installed: Dish 6000 receiver w/ 8VSB, 8PSK as my 3rd receiver, installed dishPro quad LNB (possibly w/ legacy adapter, didn't see this if they did), Winegard non-amplified bi-directional antenna (dish branded, no extra charge), all necessary cabling and biplexers.

I'm now getting all of the HD package channels, as well as 3 Atlanta digital locals from the antenna (ABC, Fox, and sometimes CBS). I think with some antenna tweaking, I'll be able to get all of the major locals. It's pretty weird getting 1080i video w/ DD 5.1 audio from an antenna, but also quite nice.

All of this for the $199 upgrade fee - I have no complaints.


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I called back and got a different csr this time. This one offered me the $149 6000u deal with no commitment and I asked about the 8VSB and she said yes since I asked for it there was a promo where they would include it so she did but it's shipping to me directly. I scheduled the install for Thursday 9/25. She took a while to look everything up (over 30 minutes) but at least I got it. My one complaint is the installer times were 8-Noon or Noon - 5pm... you think they could get any bigger of a window?
I must say I am VERY happy that I checked this board. I haven't in a while and just bought a high definition plasma so the 150 for this is a nice deal.


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> GCS Greg,
> 
> Since all HD will soon require the SuperDish it would seem that they would replace your LNBs with DP LNBs and add a DP34 switch. If you are going to 5 receivers they would add a 2nd DP34 which then allows another 4 receivers to be connected.
> With this promotion it seems they are starting to upgrade people towards the SuperDish and get some of that initial installation done.
> ...


If Greg intends to locate the 6000 next to the 721 (which already has 2 cables running to it), they could simply use a single DP34 and the new DishPro two way splitter http://www.microyal.com/dp-splitter.html to feed one cable into the two receiver inputs of the 721. The other cable would connect to the 6000 using a DP legacy adapter. I'm just not sure if that splitter is available yet.


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

EdV said:


> If Greg intends to locate the 6000 next to the 721 (which already has 2 cables running to it), they could simply use a single DP34 and the new DishPro two way splitter http://www.microyal.com/dp-splitter.html to feed one cable into the two receiver inputs of the 721. The other cable would connect to the 6000 using a DP legacy adapter. I'm just not sure if that splitter is available yet.


Wow.. I didn't know they had a splitter like that or were even coming out with one.

That would work for me to since I'm doing the same thing but can you split a feed coming off a switch?


----------



## Morroder (May 31, 2002)

I finally broke down and purchased the 6000u. Got the $149 deal and for some reason didn't even have to pay shipping on the 8vsb(CSR said since there was an install for the 8vsb there was no shipping) and no programming commitment. Install is tomorrow. I only have the dish500 so won't get HBOHD or SHOHD, but don't subscripe to either. I figure worst case, I could sell the thing in the near future and recover investment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

I called last week but they said no 8VSB was not included so I was going for the 811. I called again last night after reading all the posting about the emails and still no 8VSB. I tried once more today and they told me yes its included. So I took the plunge for $149 (i'm a 7 year customer), you cant beat that. Just wanted to thank everyone in the forum for their persistance and information otherwise I probably would have given up, now I just have to wait till Wednesday for the installer..

Thanks all,
Keith


----------



## TowJumper (Sep 19, 2003)

I called and got the 149.00 deal with installation and the OTA module. Install on Thursday - I join those above in thanking those members who posted helpful information here.

I'll make a donation to the site with some of the savings. 

EDIT: Donation made.



KeithM said:


> I called last week but they said no 8VSB was not included so I was going for the 811. I called again last night after reading all the posting about the emails and still no 8VSB. I tried once more today and they told me yes its included. So I took the plunge for $149 (i'm a 7 year customer), you cant beat that. Just wanted to thank everyone in the forum for their persistance and information otherwise I probably would have given up, now I just have to wait till Wednesday for the installer..
> 
> Thanks all,
> Keith


----------



## EdV (Sep 4, 2003)

jimmoc said:


> Wow.. I didn't know they had a splitter like that or were even coming out with one.
> 
> That would work for me to since I'm doing the same thing but can you split a feed coming off a switch?


Yes, to a DP34 as far as I know. But again, like the DP44 switch, it may not be available yet.


----------



## jsfisher (Mar 24, 2003)

jimmoc said:


> Wow.. I didn't know they had a splitter like that or were even coming out with one.
> 
> That would work for me to since I'm doing the same thing but can you split a feed coming off a switch?


That's a perfectly normal satellite splitter. It is only good for splitting the signal coming from a single satellite. Since the Dish Pro single LNBFs stack the left and right transponders, there is no 13/18V applied to select the polarization (just a constant 19V), and so you can split that signal to as many IRDs as you like, subject to signal loss limitations.

After a switch, however, the splitter isn't too useful.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well you sure have to be persistent..... 

The first CSR said receiver was $499.......and 8vsb was extra... 
then he set me on hold and came back with $199, but 8vsb was $149 extra.....I told him others were getting 6000 for $149, and free 8vsb, he came back and said yes 6000 special offer was $149, and 8vsb was free with $8 shipping.... 

But it gets worse again, after being connected with Sales, the Sales Rep said at first 8vsb was not free, and now insists the offer is $199 with free 8vsb. She has checked a couple of times and gets $199. I've asked about offer for "exclusive" customers, and finally she finds it, but says I don't qualify, even though I've been AT150 customer with autopay for almost 3 years. 

I forgot to add that the Sales Rep tried to tell me that I was getting a $500+ receiver for $199 which was a good deal. I mentioned that the receiver was not a new receiver, nor new technology, and the new 811 was $399, so representing 6000 as $500+ might be stretching it a bit. 

I've been on the phone and "hold" for over 45 minutes now. I'm now talking with the Sales Floor Supervisor. I cant' understand what in my account makes me an inferior customer. He claims the exclusive offer are done on a RANDOM basis each quarter. 

Finally, after 52 minutes , the Sales Floor Supervisor agrees to give me the receiver for $199 less $50 adjustment. Going back to original Sales Rep now. Have to agree to HD package, but no commmitment. HD package will start charging when I activate receiver. On hold now, while Sales rep gets code for adjustment. 59 minutes and ticking....... 

Finally, after just over an hour, I have 6000 on the way.....WHEW... 

By the way, I had option of 6000 being sent to me, or having it installed. I suggested that since it was just a receiver, that I could install. So, that is what is happening....
_________________
I want my HD now....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

I called yesterday and asked about the 6000 deal. Right away they said it was $149 new. I asked them why others were being offered it @ $199 and they said I qualified for this price because I've been with dish for 7 years. I asked them about the 8vsb and initially they said I could get it for an additional $149, but then said if I had it installed professionally that it would be free. So that's what I did. It will be installed on Monday.


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

When I called yesterday to get the deal, the girl was very pleasant. But after 10 minutes of being on hold, she came back and told me that I had to go through my retailer that sold me the dish 7 YEARS AGO. I explained that they are now out of business and she said that I can get the 6000 with 8VSB from any retailer for $199. When I called retailers in the area, of course this isn't true :grrr:. I called back in (there were great hold times BTW. >2 min)and the rep then told me I qualified for the $149 deal as advertised here and that I will reveive it in 10 days or sooner :hurah: . They (the csr & confirmation person) confirmed that the 8VSB would be free plus the $8 Shipping.


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

They told me mine was refurbished. I wonder why they are telling some people it's new.

I think the exclusive customer thing depends on how much you pay a month in service. I've been a customer for about 4 years and have the everything pack, plus locals, superstations, and 3 receivers.


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

After much anxiety, the 6000U was installed this morning. And, to my relief, it did come with the tuner cartridge. The installer said it was a new type of 'chip' & I was the 1st one that he has installed(I am not sure what that means exactly). He also added grounding that was missing on the dishes & adjusted the dish reception for a stronger signal. I had to get to work, so I didn't get to play much, but I must say I am very happy right now.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

After waiting until 11:30 AM (8-12 appointment) The installer showed up with the 6000 but no Legacy to DishPro adapter. Apparently they are backordered. He agreed that I did not want to get rid of my DishPro with the DP34. His work order didn't even show the adapter. We called Dish and after 30 minutes on the phone (mostly on hold) with the CSR, her supervisor and then a Technical Support specialist we finally got to the point where I could either cancel the deal. Pay $70 to have the adapter shipped directly from Dish or wait until the adapters come in and have another installation. I informed her I would not be taking any more days off to complete the installation and that it had to be done on the weekend. So now I am setup for install on Sunday afternoon with a warehouse number to call and make sure the adapters came in. All in all this is probably the worst Dish experience I have had. The left hand does not know what the right hand is doing. Even after I confirmed with both the CSR and the confirmation person that the adapter would be there. No 8VSB but either but that was a long shot and not really needed since I already have HD OTA record capability. 

..Doyle


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> After waiting until 11:30 AM (8-12 appointment) The installer showed up with the 6000 but no Legacy to DishPro adapter. Apparently they are backordered. He agreed that I did not want to get rid of my DishPro with the DP34. His work order didn't even show the adapter. We called Dish and after 30 minutes on the phone (mostly on hold) with the CSR, her supervisor and then a Technical Support specialist we finally got to the point where I could either cancel the deal. Pay $70 to have the adapter shipped directly from Dish or wait until the adapters come in and have another installation. I informed her I would not be taking any more days off to complete the installation and that it had to be done on the weekend. So now I am setup for install on Sunday afternoon with a warehouse number to call and make sure the adapters came in. All in all this is probably the worst Dish experience I have had. The left hand does not know what the right hand is doing. Even after I confirmed with both the CSR and the confirmation person that the adapter would be there. No 8VSB but either but that was a long shot and not really needed since I already have HD OTA record capability.
> 
> ..Doyle


That sucks. I have to take off work and wait for the installer as well. I'm pretty sure I know who the installer is going to be but I'm going to try calling Dish tonight and see if they will give me their name. Reading what happened to you I want to contact them ahead of time and make sure they have the legacy adapter and a dp34 switch otherwise he'll just be wasting my time and I might as well reschedule.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Dish told me that no switches are included in the $149 promo . Is this true ?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The basic info that I got from talking to all of the people is that if you have an installer come out, they have to make it work. In other words, if they have to change your switches or add switches then that is part of the cost that they absorb. In my case I had DishPro and a DP34 because I insisted on that with the first installation and I had an out of town installer who was on temporary assignment so he was not under the inventory gun that the local installers are with their warehouses. Anyway, the installer should provide the switches you need to get your system running. If they do not upgrade you to DishPro then when the SuperDish comes out they will have to go through all of this again. 

..Doyle


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Dish told me any switch and/ or switches that you need to make it work is included in the $149 promo I have verified that all the way from dish csr to the installer coming to my house.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

jimmoc said:


> They told me mine was refurbished. I wonder why they are telling some people it's new.


My understanding they were all refurbished units.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, after spending an hour on the phone yesterday (see earlier post), and getting Dish twice to give me the $149 price, I called today for my UPS shipping number. They are not shipping me the receiver!

Supposedly, the sales supervisor who got the final approval yesterday is supposed to call me back and tell me that shipping will not ship my receiver out at $199 less $50 discount. Why he didn't call yesterday or today is beyond me. I am extremely unhappy with Dish and this whole HD thing. Apparently after Sales Manager getting approval, shipping won't ship anyway, with the $50 discount.

Guess I'll have to wait for the Floor Sales Manager to call. This is ridiculous!

EDIT: wrote email to [email protected] Tuesday evening. Got call from higher up customer service person who took care of problem, and 6000 is back on track to me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

Who cares? 1 year warranty.


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

ride525 said:


> My understanding they were all refurbished units.


I spoke to DNSC installer, who will be coming out early tomorrow morning, and they told me that they only have new units in their local warehouse, no refurbs. I called them to verify what was on the work order and to remind them to bring an extra long ladder <G>. These guys have always been good to me (they actually remember me and look forward to coming to my house) so I have high hopes for my 6000U install.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I talked my father in law into taking the 6000 deal (he has been on the HD fence for awhile) and they came out yesterday afternoon to do the install. I had him repeatedly ask for the 8VSB (even call back to confirm) and they told him yes, no problems, $149....

The installer shows up yesterday of course with you guessed it no 8VSB. They called in, its on the order but wasn't shipped so supposedly its coming this week direct from Colorado....

Well see. 

So the installer gets it hooked up, my father in law decided to upgrade to AEP and ask the guy about the 2nd Dish needed for HBOHD and ShowtimeHD and the installer says.... 

NOT NEEDED, everything is now on 110,119.

The guy LEFT without even making sure the HD channels were working. When they didn't show up in the guide he said "are you sure you ordered the HD pack?" Then just packed up and left, no call into Dish , nothing. I guess as far as he was concerned, he was recieving the rest of the channels so his job was done.

I had my father in law call back and get the advanced tech support and they got him fixed up so he is now watching HD but geeze.....

So any way he now has to have an installer come back and put up the 61.5 Dish and pay $60 per hour for the install. He has an old Dish and LNB and all locals are coming in on 110,119 so he doesn't qualify for free install or Dish that way I realize everything will migrate to Superdish in a few months but who wants to wait after all this....

I hope his doesn't die like some others have allready posted on top of this!


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

rndthm said:


> Dish told me any switch and/ or switches that you need to make it work is included in the $149 promo I have verified that all the way from dish csr to the installer coming to my house.


Well I called today....was eligible for the $149 but was told specifically that the 8VSB was not included. So, I passed.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I just hung up the phone with Dish. Ordered the 6000u for $149 and the 8VSB *is* included but she did tell me I might get it in a separate box but both would arrive in 3-5 days.

She had to get approval from the floor manager to ship to my office (since I'm not at home during the day most of the time) but there were no problems.

I did confirm that this receiver will be covered under my receiver replacement warranty.

I was not required to commit to anything and I was not required to pay for a year of the HD packaging. She just said once I get the receiver connected to call back and make any changes for the HD package then.

Seems like that was simple enough.

I also verified my father is qualified for the same $149 deal.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

jcrash said:


> Well I called today....was eligible for the $149 but was told specifically that the 8VSB was not included. So, I passed.


call again untill you get a csr that knows what they are talking about and ask them to check all memos and emails and they will find the info about the 8vsb being included free with the 6000u deal for $149


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

rndthm said:


> call again untill you get a csr that knows what they are talking about and ask them to check all memos and emails and they will find the info about the 8vsb being included free with the 6000u deal for $149


I'm on the phone with someone now, and it looks like I can get the 8VSB, too. Just like you said, it comes separately but they are doing it.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

jcrash said:


> I'm on the phone with someone now, and it looks like I can get the 8VSB, too. Just like you said, it comes separately but they are doing it.


Glad to hear that you got it, for some odd reason all csr's are not updated on this??? 
My installer called a couple hours ago and said they will be here tomorrow and I asked if they also received the 8vsb tuner card with the 6000u and they said yes, since Charlie gave me such of a good deal I plan on sticking with dish for a long time time to show support for giving me a excellent deal and I will also show my appreciation to dish and try to sign them up a bunch of new customers, so all in all it is a win win situation for me and dish in the very end....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

Finally HD!! Installer came out today and installed the 6000 w/ the 8vsb card. They had to use a quad LNB since I have 3 receivers now and they used my old dish 500 for the 148!! Wow, what a deal, $149 for a 6000 including the 8vsb and a new sat dish. Thanks dish.. Hope everyones deal works out as great as mine.

New HD customer..


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been putting off going HD waiting for better programing, better price and also because I can't see the 61.5 satellite due to trees. Well this offer may change my mind. I even called and the csr said I was eligible for the $149 offer and yes it includes the 8VSB tuner module. She asked when I wanted it installed and then for some reason we got disconnected. 

Now before I call back I have a few questions.

I only have one receiver (a model 4000) and have the dish 500 for the AT150. I get my locals off of the air from an antenna in my attic.
Questions:
1. Couldn't I "install it" myself by just replacing my 4000 with the 6000? I shouldn't need any new switches should I?
2. What HD channels are on 110 and 119 now? Since I can't see the 61.5 sat what will I be missing until I get my superdish? I figured the OTA programming will keep me happy for now.

Also I don't have a HD TV yet. I read somewhere on this site about a Panasonic 50" TV for around $2500. I think it was LCD. Can someone please point me to that thread?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I got my 6000u today.I ordered it last wed.,had everything ready to hookup ,now I'm watching HDTV.They shipped it to me and it looks new,I don't see remanufactured on it anywhere.The 8vsb tuner didn't come with it ,but when I activated it I ask and they are shipping it to me for 8.95 in 7 to 10 days, no problem.All for just 149.00,(Thanks E*)now you will get 14.98 a month more from me.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Add me to the list of deal takers... got a pretty new CSR but he looked up the deal and offered it to me at $149 without question (even though I said initially it was $199) incl. 8VSB. Install IS REQUIRED (at least is supposed to be). Got a date for Monday AM.

So I guess I qualify as a preferred customer. I have been a customer for a bit over 3 years now and once had Everything Pak but only for about a year. SO maybe thats the criteria? 3 years customer , everything pak for a year+?

Anyone get preferred pricing with less quals?


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

On my post above about my 6000U being new, well I found it on the box remanufactured. I don't have a problem with that though because I have the 1.99 warranty and it looks new.


----------



## jimmoc (Sep 22, 2003)

They completed my install. I am amazed by the picture. It always looked good in the stores but seeing it in your home I can't get over how great it looks.

They installed a dp legacy adapter and had to add another DP34 switch. They did it without any hesitation.

I snuck a peek at the workorder while they were outside. What's it mean when it has you listed as a "must carry customer"?
Does that mean I spend way too much money on dish? lol


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

Mike Russell said:


> On my post above about my 6000U being new, well I found it on the box remanufactured. I don't have a problem with that though .


Smae here even though the installer told me the day before that it'd be a new one. Still, looks and works great.


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

jimmoc said:


> What's it mean when it has you listed as a "must carry customer"?


It means you have 2 dishes, one of which carries 'must carry' locals. This is good as you will also get CBS-HD (if eligible) and, if you subscribe, both HBO & SHO HD.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Usually a Must Carry means that you have a Wing satellite Dish (61.5 or 148) so that you can receive the "must carry" local channels.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

A question on the $1.99 insurance. Can that be continued indefinitely or is it a 1 year only. It is my understanding that for $1.99/month all of you receivers are covered. Does it include the dish, switches and lnbs? If so, it sounds like that might be a good deal for these 6000s and more expensive DVRs

..Doyle


----------



## Citizen Mo (Sep 26, 2003)

The lowdown on the model 6000u offer:

1. Account needs to be activated prior to Sept 8th.

2. Two kinds of offers: Special and Exclusive.
Special: $199 installed, commit to Top 50 and HD package for 12 months.
Exclusive: $149 installed, no commitments.
Just like a previous post stated, "Installed" means that the technician has to do whatever it takes, install any additional equipment necessary, to get the receiver up and running, even if it means running new wires, replacing LNBFs, adding switches, etc.

3. The 8VSB fiasco: The 6000u offer doesn't explicitly state that the module can be included or not. You can still get it for "free." You pay a shipping fee of 8.95 and install it yourself into the 6000 receiver.
Here's the catch. CSR's are instructed not to mention this offer at all. Customers have to explicitly *ASK* for the 8VSB module.

As for $1.99 per month insurance, you can have it for the lifetime of the account, and yes, it does cover all the equipment installed in your home (receivers, remotes, switches, LNBFs, etc). It does not, however, cover shipping costs associated with mailing you the replacement parts and/or receivers. Shipping costs can be waived if you're enrolled in the auto-pay program (credit card or checking account). It also doesn't cover any costs associated with having a technician from DISH come out to your home and fix a problem you're having.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

DoyleS said:


> A question on the $1.99 insurance. Can that be continued indefinitely or is it a 1 year only. It is my understanding that for $1.99/month all of you receivers are covered. Does it include the dish, switches and lnbs? If so, it sounds like that might be a good deal for these 6000s and more expensive DVRs
> 
> ..Doyle


I'm paying $4.99 per month for insurance, what's up with the $1.99? Is it the same except cheaper?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I know that when I exercised my $2 plan, I had to pay for the shipping of the replacement 6000. They said if I had the $5 plan shipping would have been covered.

My shipping charges where $15.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Got my 6000u with 8vsb card installed yesterday, when the installer first showed up he had to go back to their shop and get me a sw64 switch(dish failed to list it on my work order that I had 2 dishes) and they also had to replace my lnb with a quad lnb. But
I am having a problem with the 6000u, when i try to view one of the hd channels on dish the unit makes a loud whining cricket sound so I called dish back last night complaining about it and they are sending me another 6000u


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rndthm said:


> Got my 6000u with 8vsb card installed yesterday, when the installer first showed up he had to go back to their shop and get me a sw64 switch(dish failed to list it on my work order that I had 2 dishes) and they also had to replace my lnb with a quad lnb. But
> I am having a problem with the 6000u, when i try to view one of the hd channels on dish the unit makes a loud whining cricket sound so I called dish back last night complaining about it and they are sending me another 6000u


If you went with the quad LNB isn't that a DishPro and you'd also need the legacy adapter to work with the 6000u???


----------



## torque91 (Sep 16, 2003)

My 6000u was installed yesterday. No 8VSB. The installer had an 8PSK on the truck but my receiver already had it installed (not sure if the module was on my work order). At any rate, Dish is sending me the 8VSB. The CSR asked me if I had asked for the 8VSB when I ordered the receiver. I guess I wasn't supposed to get one if I hadn't asked for it before.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> If you went with the quad LNB isn't that a DishPro and you'd also need the legacy adapter to work with the 6000u???


I am not really sure how it is supposed to be setup? I have never really understood the dishpro and legacy adapter talk??? But on my quad lnb that he installed it does not say dishpro on it anywhere...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

rndthm said:


> I am not really sure how it is supposed to be setup? I have never really understood the dishpro and legacy adapter talk??? But on my quad lnb that he installed it does not say dishpro on it anywhere...


There are two different types of quads, both DishPro and legacy.
If the LNBf does not have the DishPro logo on it, then it is a legacy quad


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have a legacy quad as well with my set up. From what I understand, this will work fine until we switch to Superdish, then will have to upgrade to DishPro to make it all work correctly. Dish is supposed to supply any new switches we need for this at no extra cost.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> I have a legacy quad as well with my set up. From what I understand, this will work fine until we switch to Superdish, then will have to upgrade to DishPro to make it all work correctly. Dish is supposed to supply any new switches we need for this at no extra cost.


I have a model 6000,501 and 4000, If I am understanding things the right way from other threads that I am reading the 4000 will not work with the super dish and dish pro so what will dish do for me then???


----------



## deacon70 (Sep 26, 2003)

Well the installer is supposed to be here on 10-1, 8-12am nice wide window. We the got $149 deal including the 8VSB mod. Had to trol through 5 CSR's before we found one who had most of the strory. Her computer showed $149, her supervisor's showed $199, because of the $50 difference he decided to wave it. Dang even their computers don't agree.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, Yesterday the installer showed up at 4:30 (1-5 appointment) and sure as shootin, he didn't have the DishPro adapter. This was the 2nd attempt at the install. After no DP adapter the first time they gave me the number of the warehouse and dispatcher and said to call on Friday to make sure it was there. When I called they said they had one and would put it with my order for the Sunday install. The installer said he would replace my DishPro and DP34 with a Legacy hardware. I said no and asked him to call the warehouse and see if they had a DP adapter. He called, they did and he agreed to go back to the warehouse and get it. Meanwhile, I took the 6000 and the 8VSB (strangely he had the$8.95 8VSB that I had ordered earlier in the week). I setup the receiver and installed the 8VSB. Hooked up the HD cables and std cables and when he got back we had the system up and running in about 10 minutes. Another 10 for activation of all of the HD channels and then a quick scan of the OTAs which yielded 17 OTA stations not counting the multiple sub channels. The installer had never done an 8VSB although he said he was doing at least 1 6000 per day since this last week. He was glad to let me lead the 8VSB install since he was not familiar with OTA and now felt comfortable with it. I sort of feel for the installers. They can only go by what is on the worksheet. With all of the bad mouthing of Dish installers, all of the guys I have worked with (3) have all been very polite, helpful and willing to get the system the way you need it. I think the point to learn is when you are talking to a CSR about a work order you should have them read it back to make sure all of your hardware needs and expectations are noted there. Bottom line I was up and running, had to run to Frys and pickup a Toslink cable to get the digital sound running. My projector likes the VGA signal and the picture is excellent. Nice to have Sunday night ESPN games in HD. 

..Doyle


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, my guy was 8-12 today. He showed about 11:45. Turns out he had to install a Dish for 61.5 - I thought about saying no on the extra dish, but didn't. He left about 2:45pm . Whole day of work shot.

Anyway, he didn't have the 8VSB. He's supposed to be bringing it tomorrow afternoon. Too bad I have people coming over tonight for MNF in HD - and I won't have HD.

Honestly, to me - the HBO HD channel has the same picture quality as the SD HBO channel (brand new 57" Hitachi) = Discovery looks real nice...ESPN looks to be stretching 95% of their stuff (poorly). Want I really want is OTA, hopefully that will be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jcrash said:


> Honestly, to me - the HBO HD channel has the same picture quality as the SD HBO channel (brand new 57" Hitachi) = Discovery looks real nice...ESPN looks to be stretching 95% of their stuff (poorly). Want I really want is OTA, hopefully that will be up and running tomorrow.


SD HBO (channel 300) looks the same as HD HBO (channel 9440), then there might be something wrong on your end since I can sure tell the difference on my set.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Anybody know an update on how many 6000u units are left? I called today to check on my replacement 6000u that is supposed to be shipped out to me because the one that the installer brought to me last week was doa and dish told me that they are now on backorder, hopefully they will not have anymore and they will have to ship me a new 811 when they are released.


----------



## minamelos (Sep 30, 2003)

I have been a DishNetwork customer for over 2 years and called today to upgrade to the 6000u for $199. The operator said I was not eligible to recieve the offer because I was a Dish Home Customer. I didn't know what that was. I learned that when I ordered dish I got a 4 room system free. What they didn't tell me is that the 4 room system was rented; I don't own the boxes. Because of that I am a Dish Home Customer and am not eligible for the 6000u upgrade. Dish stated that I would have to purchase all of my recievers for $99 each and cancel my service, re-activate my service and be billed $49 for activation. Then I can purchase the system for $199. 
Doesn't seem fair if you ask me.

Has anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

RAD said:


> SD HBO (channel 300) looks the same as HD HBO (channel 9440), then there might be something wrong on your end since I can sure tell the difference on my set.


nothing is wrong...I can tell the difference - the HD picture has a different aspect ratio. The picture quality is very similar. Those are films shot in 35MM, not videos shot on HD cameras like Discovery. I can tell a huge difference on Discovery and the demo loop, but HBO pretty much looks the same.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

minamelos said:


> I have been a DishNetwork customer for over 2 years and called today to upgrade to the 6000u for $199. The operator said I was not eligible to recieve the offer because I was a Dish Home Customer. I didn't know what that was. I learned that when I ordered dish I got a 4 room system free. What they didn't tell me is that the 4 room system was rented; I don't own the boxes. Because of that I am a Dish Home Customer and am not eligible for the 6000u upgrade. Dish stated that I would have to purchase all of my recievers for $99 each and cancel my service, re-activate my service and be billed $49 for activation. Then I can purchase the system for $199.
> Doesn't seem fair if you ask me.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this problem?


See the thread posted below. This was discussed at length when the offer was first made. I am a DHP customer and eventually got the deal, but had to complain loudly and high up the chain.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=18780


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

jcrash said:


> Well, my guy was 8-12 today. He showed about 11:45. Turns out he had to install a Dish for 61.5 - I thought about saying no on the extra dish, but didn't.
> 
> I still haven't decided on what HDTV to buy so I haven't ordered my 6000 yet. But I know I can't see the 61.5 sat due to trees, so I was hoping to "just say no" to the whole install and wait a month for a superdish. Do you think the'll let me do that?


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

RockScaler said:


> jcrash said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my guy was 8-12 today. He showed about 11:45. Turns out he had to install a Dish for 61.5 - I thought about saying no on the extra dish, but didn't.
> ...


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

jcrash said:


> I don't know. At first I told him I didn't want the extra dish and he said he'd have to call his boss if that was the case (it was his first HD install).
> 
> Are you sure it wouldn't work for you? On my house, it is roof-mounted on the NW corner of the house pointing basically at my roof, and it works great. The dish points lower than the signal comes in.


I asked the installer when he was installing my dish 500 about the 61.5 sat and he walked around my roof looking through his little sighting device and couldn't find a location that worked. My neighbors and I have very tall oak trees including one directly over my house that has overhanging branches blocking view to the southeast. That's why I was (not too patiently) waiting for Charlie to announce a one dish solution. With the 6000u at least I would have OTA HD and some sat HD 'till I get my superdish.


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

I told dish that I didn't want to use an installer and that I'd install the 6000 myself. They shipped it directly to me. If you don't want to deal with an installer, you don't have to.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It is obvious that different people got different deals since the CSRs were not all on the same page. I asked for a direct ship and they said I could do that but I could not get the DP adapter without unless I paid the $70 for it or if I had an installer come out then he would bring the DP adapter and there would be no charge for it. Instead of arguing I agreed to let the installer bring it out and save the $70. If you didn't need a DishPro adapter then that might explain the difference. 

..Doyle


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

Ahh... I'm sure that was it. I didn't need anything special, just the reciever and the 8VSB module.


----------



## glenns1939 (Oct 2, 2003)

Monomach said:


> Called today and was told that digital home plan subscribers do not qualify for this promotion (either the $149 deal or $199 deal) as we lease the equipment and do not own.
> 
> Anyone have a similar or conflicting experience?
> 
> *edit (actually just read another thread with people on DHP having the same issue).


 I have the same problem-I called three times and said Charlie Chat said all Dish subscribers were eligible. Got no where. I recorded the shor and Ergen definitely did not exclude leasers. How can they do this? This is false advertising as they are executives and if you say it it should be the ruling factor, not the asterisk they add when you call.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

My 6000u came in today UPS with the 8VSB in a separate box. I was surprised to see they included some fairly well built component cables. Everything looks like it's brand spanken new... hope it performs equally as well.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Mine looked new too but if you look closely at one of the labels on the box (the one with the receiver ID), it may say "REMANUFACTURED".


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Mine wasn't new. It didn't have the clear plastic stuck to the front. A few scratches were present on the front black plastic, and a gouge about the size of a pin prick. There were traces of being wiped with a not-so-clean cloth.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Mine does read "REMANUFACTURED AND RECONDITIONED" on the box, but it looks excellent cosmetically. No scratches whatsoever.

I got it installed and all of the HD channels look spectacular except ESPN. Sportscenter looked stretched.


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I finally bit on this offer. My CSR said it would be $199 but I said I thought I qualified for the $149 offer. She didn't know about that but she checked her computer and said, " Oh, yes - you can get that for $149. Then I asked about the 8VSB and she said that was included too. I said I didn't need instalation since I only have one receiver. She said that was ok but I'd have to pay $9 shipping for the 8VSB. I said, "so it's free if you come out and install it but 9 bucks if I do it myself". She kinda ignored that. I didn't press it. It's not worth taking a half day off of work to save 9 bucks.

Now it's time to buy a HDTV! I've been reading the various forums and even though no one agrees on what is best, it seems like everyone is happy with their own set no matter what they have. I'm leaning toward an LCD RPTV. Probably the Panny, Hitachi, or Sony 50".

Thanks guys, you saved me $50 bucks.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

RockScaler said:


> Now it's time to buy a HDTV!


Oh yeah, that little detail


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

RockScaler said:


> .....
> 
> Now it's time to buy a HDTV! I've been reading the various forums and even though no one agrees on what is best, it seems like everyone is happy with their own set no matter what they have. I'm leaning toward an LCD RPTV. Probably the Panny, Hitachi, or Sony 50".
> 
> Thanks guys, you saved me $50 bucks.


Strange math you have....Save $50 on the receiver, but spend $2500 on a tv! :lol:

Good luck with your TV selection. I just recently went with the Hitachi 57s500. It is very nice, but admittedly is a RPTV. I sit about 11 feet away and can honestly say that for HDTV I wish I had a larger set but with SD as the majority of our viewing, it is all I would want. That's a source issue and not the TV.

The digital (480-type) OTA pics would be fine I think on a larger set as well, it is just Dish that sucks so bad due to the compression artifacting. Once most of my network viewing is OTA digital and HDTV, I'll probably be shopping for something over 60", but that will take a couple years.

The Panasonic 50" LCD would be my choice if 50" was enough. That set looks great, despite what some folks say about LCD's. I saw no motion blurring or other significant problems. The blacks are much improved with the new set and easily rival those on a DLP (IMHO).


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

jcrash said:


> Strange math you have....Save $50 on the receiver, but spend $2500 on a tv! :lol:


Boy, you sound just like my wife!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

Is this deal available for new subscribers too? What's the best route to go for a new subscriber? Can I just buy the HD package a la carte, or do I need to buy regular programming too?

Sorry for all of the questions. I have never dealt with Dish. I do want to get OTA HD and the HD package from them at least.

Jim


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

No, the deal is for existing subscribers only.

You may want to wait a few weeks fr the new receivers.... I'm sure they will have many deals to attract new customers.

The HD pack CAN be gotten separately, but you may want to consider getting the other channels unless you are also a DirecTv (D*) subscriber. If you are a cable subscriber, the prices should be attractive in comparison, and the price increases have been MUCH less compared to Cable. The only downside DBS has next to cable is a lack of Video on Demand (at least cable's version wher you can watch Sex and the City if you forgot to record it) as well as HDTV for your local braodcast affiliates. Although all cable systems don't have these HD stations yet, they will soon. If you are close enough to receive terrestrial broadcasts (no more than 75 miles and no mountain blockage of signals, etc.), you can get the OTA modules (or get one of the new receivers that has it built in) and pull in the channels that way for free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

How much do you think it would cost to get set up for HD with the 6000 unit as a new subscriber? They can't be charging full retail with the 811 coming down the pipe. You think it's best to wait for the 811? Is there a firm date on when that will be available to me?

That's nice that I can get the HD pack a la carte. I don't know if I want to buy any SD programming from anyone. I do get my HD locals right now, but it's with a DirecTV HD unit that I am selling. I want to switch to Dish and am interested in the best deal available to new customers.

I thought the $199 or $149 deal sounded good, that's why I asked. 

Thanks for your time,

Jim


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

Jim123 said:


> How much do you think it would cost to get set up for HD with the 6000 unit as a new subscriber? They can't be charging full retail with the 811 coming down the pipe. You think it's best to wait for the 811? Is there a firm date on when that will be available to me?


Stand by sports fans! There should be news coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Stand by sports fans! There should be news coming in the next couple of weeks.


Why not post what it is ? If you even know ?


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

rollua1 said:


> Stand by sports fans! There should be news coming in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Why not post what it is ? If you even know ?


No, I'm just using a little common sense. Why do anything before the Tech Chat? You have to figure that SOMETHING will be announced.


----------

